# SPS/IPC 2007 in Nbg.



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

Hallo @all,

der Termin für die SPS/IPC 2007 in Nbg rückt langsam, aber unaufhaltbar näher ...  (27.11.2007 bis 29.11.2007). 
Um mal ein bißchen planen zu können : Vielleicht kann man in diesem neuen Fred Infos austauschen, wer, wann und wo erscheinen (oder meinetwegen auch auftauchen) will und kann. Vielleicht finden sich dann einige Forumsteilnehmer, die sonst auf der Messe in Unkenntnis achtlos aneinander vorbei laufen, doch zusammen und tauschen Informationen aus oder sorgen wenigstens für die Vernichtung so gefährlicher Nahrungsmittel wie Pils, Weizenbier etc...
Als bewährten Treffpunkt empfehle ich den Deltalogic-Stand, sehr nettes und kompetentes Team, und den meisten hier im Forum bestens bekannt. 
Nur sollten wir im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr die Zeiten etwas besser koordinieren, viele waren auf der Messe und sind trotzdem aneinander vorbei gelaufen. 
@Rainer Hönle : Das war nicht mit Dir abgesprochen, ich hoffe Du wirst mich deswegen nicht erschlagen  
Also dann fange ich einfach mal an : Mein Wunschtermin 27.11. und 28.11.2007, ich werde mich bemühen, an diesen Tagen in Nbg aufzuschlagen. In den Nächten dazwischen, fragt bitte nicht...
Diese Besuche sind nun mal richtig schwere Arbeit 8) 
So, nun seid Ihr dran : Postet wer, wann, wo und überhaupt warum ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (21 September 2007)

Bis dahin haben wir vielleicht schon unsere Poloshirts, und wir können uns dann besser erkennen.
Auch nach einer langen Nacht :sm24:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 September 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> @Rainer Hönle : Das war nicht mit Dir abgesprochen, ich hoffe Du wirst mich deswegen nicht erschlagen


Erschlagen nicht, ich schau lieber zu wie Du Dir nach einer "Nacht" die ersten beiden zusätzlichen Frühstücks-Strafbiere einverleibst ;-)
Es sind natürlich wieder alle herzlich auf den DELTALOGIC-Stand Halle 7 Standnummer 7-149 zum traditionellen SPS-Forumsfrühstück eingeladen.


----------



## Markus (21 September 2007)

also die polos müssen bis zur messe auf jeden fall fertig sein.

ich denke ich werde jetzt einfach 40-50 stück bestellen, und die übrigen solange auslegen.

ich will wenn es irgendwie geht alle drei tage dort sein - gibt doch nix schöneres als sich drei tage lang von stand zu stand durchzusaufen...  

@qu
gehts du wieder mit uns aus?   


wegen dem treffen beim deltstand:

ich würde das auf nachmittags legen und nicht wie in den vergangenen jahrn auf den vormittag. abgesehen das programmierer allgemein keine frühaufsteher sind, sind einigen noch auf der anreise, stehen im stau oder finden den stand nicht auf anhieb...

denke das nachmittags wesentlich mehr los ist.


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2007)

*Sps/ipc 2007*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @qu
> gehts du wieder mit uns aus?



Aber sicher, was mich nicht umbringt macht mich nur noch härter ...
Habe doch für Anfang November schon 14 Tage Trainingslager gebucht :sm22: 



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> denke das nachmittags wesentlich mehr los ist.



Das unterschreibe ich zu 100%   ACK

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2007)

*Sps/ipc 2007*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> beiden zusätzlichen Frühstücks-Strafbiere einverleibst



Ooooccchh, nur zwei Biere ...
Welch fürchterliche, ungerechte Strafe. Aber na gut, ich werde Dir trotzdem eines von den Bieren abgeben :sm24: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2007)

*Forums-Früh- oder Spätstück auf der SPS/IPC/Drives*

Muss mal wieder den Thread nach oben holen. Nur zur Abschätzung, damit das Bier nicht ausgeht. Wer kommt wann und braucht bzw. will wieviel Bier (@qm: für Dich ist gesorgt ;-)). 
Der Vorschlag von Markus war ja, das Treffen am Dienstag Nachmittag zu veranstalten, damit die Anreise bereits mit offenen Augen stattfinden kann. Also ich bin auf jeden Fall den ganzen Tag in Halle 7 auf Stand 7-149 zu finden. 
Und an alle, die bereits letztes Jahr da waren: lasst euch überraschen, was sich bei uns alles getan hat! Das betrifft aber nicht das Bier. Dies ist natürlich wieder von der gleichen Brauerei ;-)


----------



## edison (1 November 2007)

Wir stellen dieses Jahr zum 1.mal aus - werde zum Auf- und Abbau dortsein, Messebesuch ist für Donnerstag geplant


----------



## marlob (1 November 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Wir stellen dieses Jahr zum 1.mal aus - werde zum Auf- und Abbau dortsein, Messebesuch ist für Donnerstag geplant


Wer ist denn Wir? Ich konnte in deinem Profil nicht finden welche Firma das sein soll.


----------



## marlob (1 November 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder den Thread nach oben holen. Nur zur Abschätzung, damit das Bier nicht ausgeht. Wer kommt wann und braucht bzw. will wieviel Bier (@qm: für Dich ist gesorgt ;-)).


Ich bin Dienstag und Mittwoch in Nürnberg, also so ca. 10 Liter kann ich dann wohl schaffen. Ich will ja abends auch noch in die Stadt


----------



## Markus (1 November 2007)

joe, frank und ich sind alle drei tage dort...  
andy rothenbacher auch.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> ... also so ca. 10 Liter kann ich dann wohl schaffen ...


Da wäre doch dann die Brau die ideale Messe ;-)


----------



## Oberchefe (2 November 2007)

> lasst euch überraschen, was sich bei uns alles getan hat!


 
neue nette Damen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> neue nette Damen?


Unter anderem auch das ;-)


----------



## MW (3 November 2007)

Also ich hab mir auch wieder fest vorgenommen dort zu erscheinen,
warscheinlich Dienstag, möglich wäre auch Mitwoch oder gar beide Tage.

Der Urlaub ist schon genehmigt (für meine Chefs sind Messebesuche nämlich nichts wichtiges)

Ich hoffe ich komme überhaupt da an, denn wenn Die GDL so weiter streikt wirds schwer mit der Deutschen Bimmelbahn dahin zukommen:twisted:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 November 2007)

Nachdem bis zur Messe die Polos schon verteilt sind noch ein Bonbon:
Jeder, der mit *angezogenem* SPS-Forums-Polo zum SPS-Forumsfrühstück zu uns kommt und seinen Nicknamen nennt, erhält *einen* 1 GB-USB-Stick von  uns geschenkt (natürlich nur einmal, nicht jedesmal wenn er vorbeischaut ;-)).


----------



## Markus (9 November 2007)

da ich am vormittag des zweiten tages ganz anders aussehen werde, bekomme ich vermutlich zwei... juhu! saufen hat auch gute seiten...


----------



## Zefix (9 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> da ich am vormittag des zweiten tages ganz anders aussehen werde, bekomme ich vermutlich zwei... juhu! saufen hat auch gute seiten...


 
Wenn das so läuft wie am Forumstreffen wird das mit Vormittag nix


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> da ich am vormittag des zweiten tages ganz anders aussehen werde, bekomme ich vermutlich zwei... juhu! saufen hat auch gute seiten...


denk dran, *ich* war auch auf den Forumstreffen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2007)

An die Messefüchse (besonders QM!!!!)

... sag mal... wo übernachtest Du da ?


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2007)

*Sps/ipc*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> ... sag mal... wo übernachtest Du da ?



Du hast Post ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Hermann (11 November 2007)

gibts den usb stick auch ohne polo shirt ? 
ich werde an tag 3 darum irren
also den donnerstag , weis zufällig jemand ob fluke a uch da ist?
die ham so tolle werkzeugkoffer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> gibts den usb stick auch ohne polo shirt ?



Soll ich Dir meines (XXL) ausleihen?  



Hermann schrieb:


> ich werde an tag 3 darum irren
> also den donnerstag , weis zufällig jemand ob fluke a uch da ist?



Siehe hier.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... sag mal... wo übernachtest Du da ?


Seit wann schläft qm wenn er auf der Messe ist?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> gibts den usb stick auch ohne polo shirt ?


Da gibt es doch noch Möglichkeiten: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=105347&postcount=68 ;-)


----------



## Markus (12 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> An die Messefüchse (besonders QM!!!!)
> 
> ... sag mal... wo übernachtest Du da ?


 
also wir waren in dem jahr auch zu spät (gut 1monat vorher).
dann bekommst du nix mehr für <100€...
ausser du willst jeden abend und morgen noch ne stunde fahren.

aber wenn qm gebucht hat, dann biete ihm doch an das er seinen zivi zuhause lassen kann. das zimmer kannst du dann nehmen. 
wir werden uns dann schon abwechselnd um ihn kümmern...


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2007)

*Nicht ohne meinen Zivi ....*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn qm gebucht hat, dann biete ihm doch an das er seinen zivi zuhause lassen kann.



Also ohne meinen Altenpfleger kann ich so weite Reisen nicht machen. Obwohl, der Typ hängt doch immer nächtelang in den Kneipen rum, der braucht eigentlich gar kein Zimmer. Neenne, diese Jugend. Also zu meiner Zeit hat es sowas nicht gegeben.    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2007)

*Mein unmöglicher Zivi ...*

Hallo,

Und da im Anhang ein Bild, als ich meinen Zivi bei den Kneipentouren erwischt habe :

Der konnte schon nicht mehr sprechen und sich nur durch Bilderchen mit dem Wirt verständigen.  
Und sowas soll mich zur Messe begleiten ???

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Ich war's nicht, nein ...
@Markus : Erkennst Du dich wieder, Du bist der mit dem Schild


----------



## Markus (13 November 2007)

der link geht nicht


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2007)

*Mein Fehler*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> der link geht nicht



Danke für den Hinweis, ich hab meinen Post jetzt geändert und das Bild als Anhang eingefügt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> @Markus : Erkennst Du dich wieder, Du bist der mit dem Schild



Ja, das isser ! Ganz sicher.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 November 2007)

es sieht jetzt so aus das von Montag auf Dienstag irgendwo im Frankenland übernachte und dann am Dienstag recht früh auf der Messe bin.... wie es dann von Di auf Mi aussieht weiss ich noch nicht... mal sehen was sich ergibt... zur Not fahre ich halt wieder nach Hause oder sonst wo hin...

@ Markus
Reservier mir mal ein XXL-Shirt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Es sind natürlich wieder alle herzlich auf den DELTALOGIC-Stand Halle 7 Standnummer 7-149 zum traditionellen SPS-Forumsfrühstück eingeladen.


 
Wann findet diese grandiose Frühstück denn jetzt statt ??????


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wann findet diese grandiose Frühstück denn jetzt statt ??????


Sobald Du da bist


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Sobald Du da bist


 
Oh toll.... dann frühstücken wir beide also den ganzen Dienstag    .

Hauptsache es hat genug Brötchen für uns........


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Oh toll.... dann frühstücken wir beide also den ganzen Dienstag    .
> 
> Hauptsache es hat genug Brötchen für uns........


Schön zu lesen, dass Du am Dienstag nur wegen uns auf der Messe bist


----------



## Sockenralf (17 November 2007)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht (wenn die GDL nicht streikt  ) komm ich auch am Dienstag.


MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen, dass Du am Dienstag nur wegen uns auf der Messe bist


 
Ist doch logisch....... wenn es was zu essen gibt ;o) ... muss aber auch noch nach SEW... dort bekomme ich ein T-Shirt.....


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2007)

*Kleiderschrank leer ?*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> dort bekomme ich ein T-Shirt.....



Wieso, hast Du sonst nichts anzuziehen ?    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## das_Chaos (18 November 2007)

hi leute, ich komm am 28. habe da schon urlaub eingetragen *freu* bin mit einem kollegen und einem bekannten vom bosch dort unterwegs, besteht noch die möglichkeit ein t-shirt zu bekommen? hätte gerne eines in xxl wenn möglich


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 November 2007)

das_Chaos schrieb:


> hi leute, ich komm am 28. habe da schon urlaub eingetragen *freu* bin mit einem kollegen und einem bekannten vom bosch dort unterwegs, besteht noch die möglichkeit ein t-shirt zu bekommen? hätte gerne eines in xxl wenn möglich


Die sichere Möglichkeit gibt es hier http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=105347&postcount=68.
Ansonsten wird der Rest, wenn ich das Danke von Markus richtig interpretiere, bei uns in Halle 7 Stand 7-149 an die Schnellsten verkauft. Wieviele dann allerdings noch übrig sind, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also wir waren in dem jahr auch zu spät (gut 1monat vorher).
> dann bekommst du nix mehr für <100€...
> ausser du willst jeden abend und morgen noch ne stunde fahren.
> ...


 
Alles gar nicht so schlimm... hab gerade ein Zimmer in Herzogenaurach gebucht.EZ mit Frühstück für 55 Euronen..... sind ca. 30 Kilometer bis zur Messe.... das ist ja noch quasi Taxidistanz.....


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Wann ist denn jetzt das Forumstreffen bei Deltalogic auf dem Messestand.
Wir müssen uns auf jeden Fall mal zum grossen Farbvergleich
unserer Poloshirts dort treffen 
Vielleicht kann ja jemand unterschiedliche Lichtquellen
mitbringen, damit wir die Shirts mal in all ihren Farben (anthrazit, braun, pink usw.) bewundern können 
Hoffentlich hat jemand eine Tageslichtquelle, wir wollen ja bei dem Wetter nicht nach draussen

Also ich fände Dienstag nachmittag wäre eine gute Idee. Ich will
ja schliesslich mal ein paar von den "Verrückten" hier 
kennenlernen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 November 2007)

Dienstag Mittag hat auch schon Markus angeregt. Und ich bin sowieso da. Und ich habe die USB-Sticks für diejenigen dabei, die mit angezogenem SPS-Forums-Poloshirt (egal ob in anthrazit, braun oder pink) vorbeikommen.


----------



## das_Chaos (23 November 2007)

hehe ich komm am donnerstag auch mal vorbei ^^ zur farbe muss ich sagen es ist braun oder anthrazit, pink sah ich noch nicht, braun wars in meinem zimmer, dort sind 10 deckeneinbaustrahler, anthrazit wars in der küche, dort sind 2 energiesparlampen ^^


----------



## edison (23 November 2007)

Der Donnerstag steht mitlerweile auch bei mir fest.
Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Forenmitglieder dann mit einem bunt schimmernden Shirt über die Messe laufen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2007)

Dienstag nachmittag passt gut... aber ich komme schon mal vormittags vorbei zum T-Shirt abholen... und dann nachmittags zum Stick abholen..... gell Rainer... ;o) ......... 

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 November 2007)

Ja Axel, das dachte ich mir schon ;-)


----------



## Question_mark (23 November 2007)

*Braun, igittt*

Hallo,

und ich bringe am Dienstag einen Eimer schwarze Ofenfarbe mit. Für alle, die lieber ein schwarzes T-Shirt möchten.    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2007)

@QM

bringste dein Zelt auch mit oder haste nen Zimmer bekommen ????


----------



## Question_mark (23 November 2007)

*Auf zur SPS/IPC*

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

ich bringe meinen Persilkarton mit und unter den Brücken der Pegnitz habe ich noch freie, günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Jägermeister-Paule gefunden. Bad und Dusche in der Pegnitz sind schon für mich reserviert, Frühstück gibt es bei der Tafel  

Gruß

Question_mark

PS: Der Tipp mit Herzogenaurach hat leider nicht geklappt, Du hast mir das letzte Zimmer weggeschnappt... Grummel, grummel
Habe heute noch was in der Nürnberger City gefunden, ich fürchte nur, dass ich da die komplette Belegschaft einer Firma aus (hab jetzt vergessen woher, aber irgendwo aus BW) treffen werde. Scheisse, die sind vielleicht trinkfest und für Randale weltweit gefürchtet  
Wir sehen uns auf der SPS/IPC ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2007)

*Treffen auf der Messe*

So, ich mache mich jetzt langsam vom Acker. Die Brezeln sind vorbestellt und das Bier ist bereits in Nürnberg. Ich hoffe, dass viele auf ein Fläschchen Gruibinger vorbeikommen. Ich möchte schon sehen wie viele braune Polos am Stück wirken. Oder doch anthrazit? Egal, ich habe noch keines gesehen. Aber das wird sich ja morgen ändern.
In diesem Sinne, allen noch einen schönen Abend und eine gute Anreise. Fahrt vorsichtig, denn es liegt zum Teil Schnee. Bis morgen oder übermorgen oder überübermorgen.


----------



## marlob (28 November 2007)

@Rainer
Ja, das Bier war lecker und die Brezeln auch. Ist denn der Admin noch wieder aufgetaucht, oder ist der am Dienstag so versackt das er heute den ganzen Tag im Bett lag %-)

P.S.
Schöne Grüsse an die netten jungen Damen von eurem Stand.
Die darfst du ruhig zum Forumstreffen mitbringen 

Schöne Grüsse natürlich auch an Deine Frau


----------



## edison (28 November 2007)

Bin richtig gespannt auf morgen, um 5Uhr45 muß ich am Flughafen sein (Gähn)


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2007)

*Danke an das Team von Deltalogic*

Hallo,

ich bin mittlerweile wieder vom Messebesuch zurück in der Heimat. Hat mich gefreut, alte Bekannte und auch neue Forumsteilnehmer zu treffen. Herzlich bedanken möchte ich mich bei dem netten, freundlichen Team von Deltalogic für die Überstunden zu diesem 'kleinen Forumstreffen' und für die freundliche Bewirtung mit Getränken und leckeren Knabbereien.

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Vielleicht hätten wir anstelle der 'Hobelbank' besser ein Weihnachtslied gesungen, das Wachpersonal war doch etwas irritiert   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (28 November 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hat mich gefreut, alte Bekannte und auch neue Forumsteilnehmer zu treffen.


Mich auch 



Question_mark schrieb:


> PS : Vielleicht hätten wir anstelle der 'Hobelbank' besser ein Weihnachtslied gesungen, das Wachpersonal war doch etwas irritiert


Ich glaube nicht nur das Wachpersonal, aber irgendwie hatten die "Uhltronixer" noch nicht genug getrunken oder warum klang das Lied so ein bischen "abgehackt"?


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2007)

*Jedes Fäßchen verbessert den Sound ...*

Hallo,



			
				Marlob schrieb:
			
		

> aber irgendwie hatten die "Uhltronixer" noch nicht genug getrunken oder warum klang das Lied so ein bischen "abgehackt"?



Richtig, normalerweise wird der Klang erst so gegen 4.00 Uhr morgens richtig harmonisch  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2007)

Auch ich möchte mit bei den netten Damen von Deltalogic für die Überstunden und die nette Bewirtung bedanken... ( warum müssen wir uns bei diversen Forumstreffen eigendlich immer bei irgendwelchen Mädels bedanken ??????)

Zur Hobelbank kann ich nur sagen das wir dringend den Text brauchen. Da wird es das nächste Mal etwas netter klingen..... War der Wachmann eigentlich wirklich so ein Riese oder hab ich schon doppelt gesehen ??

Ach ja.... Ich werd am WE noch das ein oder andere Bild nachreichen .....


----------



## gingele (29 November 2007)

Der Text für die Hobelbank muss man sich erst durch Intensives Trinktraining erarbeiten aber was ich so gesehen habe, haben wir im Forum ein großen Potenzial dazu.

Aber der Flieger war ja auch ganz nett , wir könnten ja das FLIEGERBILD das gemacht wurde ins Forum stellen. Leider mussten wir am 2. und 3. Messetag immer einen großen Bogen um B&R machen, da wir dort am Dienstagabend die Messeparty rockten und RUMGEFLOGEN sind  .


----------



## Markus (29 November 2007)

ok wir sind wieder daheim...

gegen die drei tage messe ist ein urlaub auf ballermann ein schulausflug...

@deltalogic
danke für alles, war super bei euch.
wieviel bier haben wir den jetzt bei euch verbraucht?
böse zungen behaupten das am dienstag fast eine kiste pro person draufging - und das war noch vor der standparty - und vor der hotelbar - und noch vor der minibar...


@br
wie hat euch denn unser "entertaiment" bei der standparty gefallen?

@vipa, beckhoff und wago
die partys am mittwoch waren super! die bands waren einfach genial.


leider habe ich viele vom forum nicht getroffen, wir sind morgens immer erst später zur messe - dafür haben wir abend dann auch länger gemacht...

@oberchefe
du warst am mittwoch kurz da, war grade im gespräch. hätte gerne noch ein paar takte mit dir geredet...


@alle
war mittwoch oder donnerstag jemand mit dem forumspolo am br-stand? haben die euch verhauen?

das schöne ist das jetzt wieder ein jahr lang grass über die sache wachsen kann - im nächsten können wir uns dann wieder an jedem stand sehen lassen...


----------



## marlob (29 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @alle
> war mittwoch oder donnerstag jemand mit dem forumspolo am br-stand? haben die euch verhauen?
> 
> das schöne ist das jetzt wieder ein jahr lang grass über die sache wachsen kann - im nächsten können wir uns dann wieder an jedem stand sehen lassen...


Also ich war am Mittwoch noch bei B&R und mein polo hatte ich auch noch an.
Aber ich habe denen gleich gesagt, wenn die mir was tun, dann kommen wir abends mit ner ganzen Armee von Forumsmitgliedern unter Führung von unserem Admin
Da waren die dann ganz friedlich


----------



## Sockenralf (29 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> das schöne ist das jetzt wieder ein jahr lang grass über die sache wachsen kann - im nächsten können wir uns dann wieder an jedem stand sehen lassen...


 
Hallo,

Ihr meint wirklich, daß nächstes Jahr KEINE Steckbriefe aushängen? :twisted: 

Vielleicht sollte man die Shirts für nächstes Jahr umfärben, damit sie nicht wiedererkannt werden   

Schade war, daß ich außer der Delta-Logic-Crew keinen von euch persönlich getroffen habe.

Aber wartet nur bis nächstes Jahr .........



MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2007)

> du warst am mittwoch kurz da, war grade im gespräch. hätte gerne noch ein paar takte mit dir geredet...


 
Hatte zwei Kollegen im Schlepptau und wir hatten noch so viel vor uns, ist einfach nichts wenn man nur einen Tag da ist. Vielleicht klappt's ja beim nächsten Forums-Treffen, hoffe daß ich bei meinem neuen AG nicht mehr so viel unterwegs bin. :-D


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2007)

P.S.:
welchen Stand fandet Ihr eigentlich am Schlimmsten? Also ich hatte meine Probleme mit Beckhoff, da kam man keine 2 Meter weit ohne vom nächsten in Lauer liegenden Verkäufer belästigt zu werden. Und jedesmal höflich bleiben und von neuem erklären daß man sich eigentlich nur mal umschauen will. Wenn die nur annähernd so auf Zack wären wenn man mal ein Problem hat.


----------



## Markus (30 November 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Shirts für nächstes Jahr umfärben, damit sie nicht wiedererkannt werden


 

das schöne ist ja das die polos ihre farbe sowieso ständig ändern.
ich musste auf der messe einige hitzige debatten deswegen über mich ergehen lassen...


----------



## Markus (30 November 2007)

@lipperlandstern, deltalogic, ???

könnt ihr mir noch eure fotos mailen?

markus.uhl@uhltronix.com

habe ein großes postfach.

danke


----------



## marlob (30 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @lipperlandstern, deltalogic, ???
> 
> könnt ihr mir noch eure fotos mailen?



@Markus
Vielleicht kannst du parallel zum Forum eine Fotogallerie installieren, wo man dann die Fotos der Messe oder des Forumtreffens begucken kann.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das schöne ist ja das die polos ihre farbe sowieso ständig ändern.


 

Hallo,

Und wer hat dann gerade das rosa Shirt? :twisted: 


MfG


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (30 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das schöne ist ja das die polos ihre farbe sowieso ständig ändern.


 Die Polos oder ihre Besitzer ???:-D :-D


----------



## edison (30 November 2007)

Schade, war am Donnerstag da - außer mir hab ich niemanden mit Forumsshirt getroffen.
Hätte gerne mal ein paar Forumianer persönlich kennengelernt.

Dank an Herrn Hönle für den Memorystick, wollte nicht weiter das Gespräch unterbrechen.
Am Markus muß ich wohl vorbeigelaufen sein bei meinem 10Stündigen Messebesuch - ein Tag ist wirklich zu wenig
Bier gabs für mich bei Igus (die mit dem Bus) und später dann im Hotel in ausreichender Menge


----------



## zotos (30 November 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und wer hat dann gerade das rosa Shirt? :twisted:
> 
> ...



Meins ist eindeutig Anthrazit farben. Ich habe es extra mit dem Anthrazit farbenen Logo von *T-Com* verglichen. Das kommt schon sehr nahe dran.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Meins ist eindeutig Anthrazit farben. Ich habe es extra mit dem Anthrazit farbenen Logo von *T-Com* verglichen. Das kommt schon sehr nahe dran.


 

:s18: :s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## Markus (2 Dezember 2007)

warum mache ich das blos - naja egal bilder von der br-party wären schlimmer. auf denen hier ist immerhin keiner nackt...




			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Markus.
> 
> Da die meisten Bilder eh von Dir sind bekommst du den Link. Mach damit was du willst ;o)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> warum mache ich das blos - naja egal bilder von der br-party wären schlimmer. auf denen hier ist immerhin keiner nackt...


 
Es war Deine Entscheidung.................


----------



## argv_user (2 Dezember 2007)

Ich kann aber jetzt nichts braunes an den T-Shirts sehen,
oder kommt das noch ?


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht, gibt´s 2 rosafarbene  

Kann mal jemand den Unwissenden (mein erstes Coming-Out  ) erklären, wer Wer ist?

Den Gastgeber könnt ihr weglassen, ich glaub den kennt jeder, der dort war


MfG


----------



## Markus (2 Dezember 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so wie es aussieht, gibt´s 2 rosafarbene
> 
> ...


 

keine ahnung - ich kenne die typen auf den bildern alle nicht...


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2007)

*Ein kleiner, neugieriger Webserver*

Hallo,



> fotos.web.de/axelschnabel/2007_11_Messe_Nuernberg



Und wieso will dieser kleine, beschis...e Server von WEB.DE mir unbedingt gleich ein paar Cookies auf die Platte legen ???   

Gruß

Question_mark   :sb7: :sb7:


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> keine ahnung - ich kenne die typen auf den bildern alle nicht...


 
Hallo,

bis ich weiß, wer denn nun wer ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß Markus der rechte auf dem CIMG0874 ist :twisted: 


MfG


----------



## Markus (3 Dezember 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bis ich weiß, wer denn nun wer ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß Markus der rechte auf dem CIMG0874 ist :twisted:
> 
> ...


 
nö das war nur der nachtwächter vom stand.


----------



## gingele (3 Dezember 2007)

Man man man, ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel Promille auf den Bildern zu sehen sind .

Falls jemand von B&R im Forum ist denkt er wahrscheinlich, Oh Gott, nicht die schon wieder!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Dezember 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo QM.... 

Nun lass es doch endlich zu... Es tut auch bestimmt nicht weh...... Und auf ein Cookie mehr oder weniger kommt es doch auch nicht an....

Grüsse von OvD


----------

